# Which one portrays more violent - MOVIES or GAMES ?



## Flash (Jul 18, 2013)

Me and my friend was having this discussion this morning. 
He stood for *Movies*, whereas i voted for *Games*.

Like to see a similar discussion from TDFers here


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 18, 2013)

I think its Games.
In games you can live out those violence.

For eg. In movies you see a bad guy slit another's throat...in games, you get to slit a throat. 

The interactivity of violence in games makes it more...violent of the two..


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 18, 2013)

Games are violent but unless it got good GFX it aint that bad either...
Just watch "Saw" series if anyone thinks movies ain't that violent
so i +.5 for movies & +.5 for games


----------



## rajnusker (Jul 18, 2013)

Movies


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 18, 2013)

I will stand for Movies. I stopped watching Reserviour Dog in the mid. But dont remember if I stopped playing any games due to violence.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 18, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I will stand for Movies. I stopped watching Reserviour Dog in the mid. But dont remember if I stopped playing any games due to violence.



+1


----------



## varun004 (Jul 18, 2013)

movies.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 19, 2013)

One thing i cant handle about movies is the rape scenes in Bollywood movie. Man they make it so gruesome and detailed. I am a guy and i feel nauseous watching it. and there is no censorship when they show it on Zee Cinema. Like Daamini..

And there was this one movie where in a rape scene  a gang of guys kidnap the heroine, throw her in a fountain, strip her so that she doesn't have the guts to come out of the water, and then they pull her by her ear ring.. She has two option, let them tear off her ears or stand up and show her naked body. Heroine was Meenakshi i think.

And another gruesome one, the husband is tied,gagged and hung above a deep well, suspended by a rope. The wife has to keep holding the rope else her husband will fall in the well. And meantime the bad guy is raping her. The husband can do nothing but watch his wife getting raped as she holds on to her husband's dear life.

Hollywood's Saw series never made me cringe as much as these Hollywood blockbusters...how can a family watch these kinda movies? specially multi award winning movies like Daamini??
For me nothing is more violent than a rape scene >_<

I think ill shift my position from Games to Movies on this debate...


----------



## Flash (Oct 3, 2013)

With the release of GTA V, this question came up again.. 

Do Games Like 'Grand Theft Auto V' Cause Real-World Violence? - Forbes


----------



## d3p (Oct 3, 2013)

The Number of Movies showing Violence are more in numbers compared to Games. I go with Movies.

Watch any Regional Movie, Bollywood Movie or Korean or Chinese, Violence is the major aspect to spice up the story. But whereas games like COD MW2 [No Russian], GTA Series you have user control on it. Don't like, skip it.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 3, 2013)

"Dexter" and "Kasauti Zindagi Ki" are psychologically marring. Even Kratos is scared of the latter.


----------



## d3p (Oct 3, 2013)

^

Sarcastically Yes.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 3, 2013)

*Movies* - movie puts more psycological effect then games...If I play NFS or burnout I may not drive my car like that on the busy road...but movies gives you food for mind...like someone above said its gives you ideas to RAPE, kidnap, kill etc

I Remember how in childhood we used to play sword fight with scales after watching Tipu sultan and Mahabharat and wwf at school ...but never tried to drive like nfs or shoot like contra or kill like max pyne even if I played these in very young age.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 3, 2013)

I'd choose movies if I had to choose between them. 
Frankly movie violence does not bother me, it does not actually influences most common people.   what bothers me are those 8pm saas-bahu soaps & serials, corrupts the minds of girls, gives them wierd ideas.


Game violence in a way is applicable only to USA where having guns is legal & most people have a gun which may cause them to replicate what they play.  As for GTA, There's no way  a normal person could be influenced to drive crazy or steal fallen cash after playing the game.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 3, 2013)

Games. Is there a movie where a cat is used as a silencer? No? Then games.

PS canada has as many guns as US, but none of the prolems


----------



## Flash (Oct 3, 2013)

In my point, it will be Games. 
You can visualize and reproduce the intense gore in all its visual glory in games. 

For example: 
1. Ripping apart a man into two pieces, or smashing heads with hammerfists or slicing a group of people with whipfist in Prototype. Not to mention Kratos, in God of War.
2. Kill Cam in Sniper Elite Series.

Movie violence will be limited by the Censor board, while screening and you've to go around to get the uncut version.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 3, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> In my point, it will be Games.
> You can visualize and reproduce the intense gore in all its *visual glory* in games.
> 
> For example:
> ...



console grafix sux


----------



## lywyre (Oct 3, 2013)

Out of these two, I would choose Movies. I have played violent games, but I do have control over it. With movies, I am always selective. For example, I did not watch Gajini because I was fed up with the violence in the Tamil version. 

We should have a 'honourary' mention of our beloved news channels. How can we forget their contributions (Pun intended).


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 3, 2013)

Movies because games are 3D visualization and movies involves real person to display violence so real kinda feeling is there...
but there is no doubt that some games are too violent/gory to play such as GOW or Mortal Kombat


----------

